# Eggs



## Gibblore (Sep 2, 2011)

Checked on these guys before i went to bed last night. The girl was digging in the lay box and this morning I found these. 

Picture of the pair, This is pair 5 from my other thread







Eggs in laying container







Eggs in incubation container


----------



## RSPcrazy (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice, hope they make it. I'm waiting on eggs from my blond thick tailed geckos.


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 2, 2011)

Cheers mate so do I lol, I have a couple more girls i am waiting on that are realy nice

Here is a link to the thread with my pairs for this year

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-lizards-5383/thick-tailed-gecko-pairs-2011-a-168081/


----------



## Smithers (Sep 2, 2011)

Grats dude beat me to it,...mine shedding as we speak as you can see she's been in here breeding box for last three days. Click the same link as Gibbs to see her colour.

View attachment 216154
View attachment 216155
View attachment 216156
View attachment 216157


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 2, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Grats dude beat me to it,...mine shedding as we speak as you can see she's been in here breeding box for last three days. Click the same link as Gibbs to see her colour.
> 
> View attachment 216154
> View attachment 216155
> ...



Going good Brett wont be long now


----------



## Smithers (Sep 2, 2011)

Do you have your breeding box over heat Shannon?

Cheers hope so, this one went 92days on her first season to throw to slugs, I got her at early stages of gravidity (lol) and didn't know. So lets hope it all her bits work properly.


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 2, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Do you have your breeding box over heat Shannon?
> 
> Cheers hope so, this one went 92days on her first season to throw to slugs, I got her at early stages of gravidity (lol) and didn't know. So lets hope it all her bits work properly.



Not directly over the heat but close to the warm end if that make any sense, Fingers crossed


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice work , I put a few gecko eggs in the inc myself this week ....


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 2, 2011)

Congrats guys.... Man I'm a bit slow off the mark this season with my gex, I've only just put mine together last weekend and you guys have got eggs in the incs already.


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 2, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Congrats guys.... Man I'm a bit slow off the mark this season with my gex, I've only just put mine together last weekend and you guys have got eggs in the incs already.



This is a lot earlier for me this year. I introduced my pairs before cooling them and all my girls are highly gravid and should lay in the next few days fingers crossed


----------



## Smithers (Sep 2, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> This is a lot earlier for me this year. I introduced my pairs before cooling them and all my girls are highly gravid and should lay in the next few days fingers crossed




Interesting process so your using the stored by female method,...you always done it this way?


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 2, 2011)

congrats mate and good luck on the long wait lol


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 2, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Interesting process so your using the stored by female method,...you always done it this way?



No the last two years i introduced the male to the female as Red ink has. But early this year i picked out the pairs is was going to breed and put them together and they seem to to very happy with each other.



byron_moses said:


> congrats mate and good luck on the long wait lol



Thanks mate at least it will be better than the long wait my boss made me do when i was learning my trade lol


----------



## Smithers (Sep 2, 2011)

Ahhhh I seee noww


----------



## RSPcrazy (Sep 2, 2011)

I leave mine together all year round and they go at it every year.


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 2, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> No the last two years i introduced the male to the female as Red ink has. But early this year i picked out the pairs is was going to breed and put them together and they seem to to very happy with each other.



I might give that a go next season and see how it goes....
I'm only doing one pair this season but next season all the ones that are too young this season and the females getting a break will get a go so it should be an interesting and hopefully fertile season.


----------



## beeman (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice, always good to see a few eggs.
Our first geckos for this season hatched 3 weeks ago and we have another 19 in the cooker atm


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Sep 2, 2011)

Well done mate!!! Be sure to post some pics of the hatchlings!
James (Reptilemanaic)


----------



## killimike (Sep 2, 2011)

Arg! I have egg envy


----------



## Smithers (Sep 2, 2011)

Whatcha cooking Bee?

Here's my Levis girl today

View attachment 216196

Aww CrampView attachment 216197

Fatty BoombarView attachment 216198

Mmmm Olives and Ice CreamView attachment 216201


And the CulpritView attachment 216202


----------



## beeman (Sep 2, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Whatcha cooking Bee?



Thicktails, Occies and Amyae at the moment. Wont be long before
we see WA Thickies, a few Asper and Levis.


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 2, 2011)

Good going everyone nice to see. I keep checking on my other guys now the wait is killing me.

Just checked on the girls this morning happy fathers day





This is the pair responsible


----------



## Smithers (Sep 4, 2011)

Score  well done son, crack a KB Mate.... Cheers....


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 4, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Score  well done son, crack a KB Mate.... Cheers....



Cheers mate i not sure if these are any good as they were very soft but time will tell.


----------



## Smithers (Sep 4, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> Cheers mate i not sure if these are any good as they were very soft but time will tell.[/QUOTE
> 
> How many other girls do you have ready to anti gravidate?


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 4, 2011)

3 more there are pictures in my albums if you want to check them out. http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/gibblore-21539/albums/geckos-2237/

One of the females is digging as we speak so I hope tonight she will lay and the other 2 wont be far behind


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 30, 2011)

Just cheching geckos Pair5 female just finished laying her second clutch 28 days after the first and the rest of the girls soon to follow ya


----------



## gemrock2hot (Oct 5, 2011)

u guys sound like u have ur hands full


----------

